# MEN, WHAT TURNS YOU ON MORE, thongs or short boxers



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

I think boy shorts look better in general... but it all depends.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I like's me some shorty shorts:blushed:

I used to think I was a boobs kind of man but now I realise that I am indeed a legs and hips person... I realised this when Spring came around the corner and shorty shorts were everywhere... this proves that I am not demisexual lmao... probably some kind Gray-A though.

Gawd I love Spring...


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I like wearing both although short boxes are more comfortable. My husband is more attracted to short boxes than thongs. He likes the mystery behind only seeing part of the ass cheeks compared to the whole ass itself. Whatever ;D
> 
> What turns you on more , watching a women walk around with thongs, or shorty boxers ? Which is sexier and why ?
> 
> Go!!


Neither! I like a woman in a G-string!


----------



## Moon_Child (Jan 2, 2012)

I can't believe I'm doing this haha. 

I think some guys mean they like cheekies, not boyshorts. 

Boyshorts make me feel like I'm wearing too much fabric; it gets bunched up in my pants. 

Boyshorts









Cheekies










Personally, I don't care what a girl wears, thongs, blahty blah blah. As long as she has a good badonkadonk... Else, no underwear can save her. I am sorry. It's just my honest truth.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

@Moon_Child
I likes dem both:blushed:


----------



## Sequestrum (Sep 11, 2011)

Moon_Child said:


> I can't believe I'm doing this haha.
> 
> I think some guys mean they like cheekies, not boyshorts.
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm clueless. I thought boy shorts meant like.. boxers. Like the kind I wear. haha -.-


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

I prefer the boxers, if only because thongs are inextricably linked with ravening slutwhores in my mind, and that's an enormous turnoff. (In both men _and_ women, thanks, so call me hateful if you like, but don't call me sexist.  ) The biggest turn on for me has always been just an ordinary pair of nicely fitting panties.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

Boy shorts. It you're wearing a thong, your ass better be stellar.


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

Thongs just don't seem to do it for me.

I think because it is associated with plastic 'photoshopped' women and because _that _is removed from reality it is a turn off.


----------



## Dalton_C (Jun 2, 2011)

Definitely boy shorts. I think that a woman in lingerie is sexier than a woman in the nude. Something about the thought of slowly and sensually stripping it all off is a huge turn on.


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

Of the two choices, I have to go with boy shorts, though I prefer a simple, short, silky negligee to either. Thongs just don't do it for me.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

A naked girl / women is like a solved crossword puzzle; no challenge anymore.

:mellow:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I kind of life white panties with pink poke-a-dots on them. I have no idea why that turns me on.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

Depends on the body shape; otherwise they always end up on the floor if I get to see them, and the only difference between them after that is how big the crumpled pile is. That said, I lost interest in the unwrapping part of presents back when I was 5 - pretty paper is pretty paper, I want want what's inside.


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

Short boxers 100%

Love how they hug the girl's butt...it's hot
Don't get me wrong, thongs are hot too...but I like the boxers better.


----------



## cynthiareza (Feb 26, 2012)

What about a combination of a thong and boyshorts....what do they call that? Its hot 








If the ass is nice it looks good in a thong








or boy shorts


----------



## Moon_Child (Jan 2, 2012)

cynthiareza said:


> What about a combination of a thong and boyshorts....what do they call that? Its hot
> View attachment 34220
> 
> 
> ...


1st one: Cheekies.

I like these pictures. roud:


----------



## cynthiareza (Feb 26, 2012)

Moon_Child said:


> 1st one: Cheekies.
> 
> I like these pictures. roud:


 
Oh ok...those are cheekies! 
I like those pictures too


----------



## Zero_Origin (Sep 29, 2010)

Hmm, not that much love going on for the thong.

Oh well, I still love 'em roud:


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

Page 6 gets the first thong vote. Wow. I didn't know this would be such a landslide. :O

I think thongs are more comfortable than boy shorts. Boy shorts, funnily enough, ride up, and it can get uncomfortable. :shocked:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I haven't had sex in so long that a girl could come to bed in a trash bag and I'd be turned on.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Boy shorts. Much more comfortable, they look better, and they're not as dirty.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Well for me it depends.

1. Girl in thong: Like
2. Girl in boxer shorts: Like

Okay, so maybe it doesn't depend. XD


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

cynthiareza said:


> What about a combination of a thong and boyshorts....what do they call that? Its hot
> View attachment 34220
> 
> 
> ...


As a side note, I love the first woman's nice muscular legs. It makes me :blushed:


----------



## cynthiareza (Feb 26, 2012)

MyName said:


> As a side note, I love the first woman's nice muscular legs. It makes me :blushed:


Damn I know! She makes me wanna be a lesbian LOL


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

cynthiareza said:


> Damn I know! She makes me wanna be a lesbian LOL


A beautiful skin tone, too! :blushed:


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

cynthiareza said:


> Damn I know! She makes me wanna be a lesbian LOL


+1. Best thread ever.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

I never thought about this, but weirdly now that I think about it, yeah I like the mystery too, but its laid back and sexy. Yeah.


----------



## VolantEntropy (Mar 25, 2012)

MyName said:


> As a side note, I love the first woman's nice muscular legs. It makes me :blushed:


There's something oddly attractive about a girl who can kick my ass.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

No backside picture but if this type of boxer is nice and short on a girl I think that would be marvelous as opposed to the tight ones


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

the boy shorts are better, as long as they are feminine-looking. Thongs are just weird.


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

cynthiareza said:


> What about a combination of a thong and boyshorts....what do they call that? Its hot
> View attachment 34220


It looks like she could knock me out with those thighs. Oh my gosh.


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

cynthiareza said:


> What about a combination of a thong and boyshorts....what do they call that? Its hot
> View attachment 34220



These types of shorts look nice. Just the right amount of show/hide.


(_That model is on *FIRE*_)


----------



## cynthiareza (Feb 26, 2012)

Agent Blackout said:


> These types of shorts look nice. Just the right amount of show/hide.
> 
> 
> (_That model is on *FIRE*_)


I agree, those are my fav to wear! I guess they are called cheekies. I learned something new LOL
and she is def on fire!!! whew!


----------



## cynthiareza (Feb 26, 2012)

Empecinado said:


> It looks like she could knock me out with those thighs. Oh my gosh.


I think she could! She has inspired me to hit the gym a little harder


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Souled In said:


> No backside picture but if this type of boxer is nice and short on a girl I think that would be marvelous as opposed to the tight ones


I'd have sex with any of those women


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Everyone I've dated preferred boy shorts to thongs. I, personally, find thongs distasteful. not a fan.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

@MuChApArAdOx

You know it may be a good idea for you to post pictures of yourself in the boxer shorts, thongs, panties, and various other forms of lingerie. After all, maybe we, the forum can help you to critique what your husband will like. Hey maybe we can even have a vote?....or maybe I just think that you really look hot in your avatars, and I'm just looking for an excuse to see in in them. LMAO


----------



## DarkyNWO (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll just go against the crowd and say that I find women in thongs really, really attractive.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Souled In said:


> No backside picture but if this type of boxer is nice and short on a girl I think that would be marvelous as opposed to the tight ones
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-DKG9-VuoLys/TiAeL05aluI/AAAAAAAAAQc/PNvTjs8OkxY/s1600/Bitty+Boxers.jpg


Oh god... the blonde on the left... I look into her eyes and I see _the end of dayyysssss_


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

cynthiareza said:


> I think she could! She has inspired me to hit the gym a little harder


I think you'd more likely to come out with a broken fist, rather than man crushing thighs.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Well actually I think I might like this more:








But what I was trying to show with the boxer short pics I posted earlier is that if they were this short it would be awesome








Oh and this is nice too


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

Hotpants!

Because they are hot!


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

The Great One said:


> @MuChApArAdOx
> 
> You know it may be a good idea for you to post pictures of yourself in the boxer shorts, thongs, panties, and various other forms of lingerie. After all, maybe we, the forum can help you to critique what your husband will like. Hey maybe we can even have a vote?....or maybe I just think that you really look hot in your avatars, and I'm just looking for an excuse to see in in them. LMAO


heh, as if i don't have enough stalkers on PerC as it is  your an ENFP, use your imagination. ; D


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

Boxer shorts type of thing. A little tittilation.

Extra bonus if you can see a good cranston.

@MuChApArAdOx - I am your only offical stalker, the rest are just wannabes. ;-) Are you feeling hungry?


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> heh, as if i don't have enough stalkers on PerC as it is  your an ENFP, use your imagination. ; D


I'm exploring the possibility of me being an ENTP once again however. I'll PM you about it. You do really look hot in your pics though. I'm thoroughly turned on.


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

Short boxers. Mystery is better than display. Same reason I generally prefer a skimpy nighty to the more form fitting naughty negligee


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Yardiff Bey said:


> Boxer shorts type of thing. A little tittilation.
> 
> Extra bonus if you can see a good cranston.
> 
> @MuChApArAdOx - I am your only offical stalker, the rest are just wannabes. ;-) Are you feeling hungry?


Yeah, im a retired stalker 

Now I keep it real..


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Yardiff Bey said:


> Boxer shorts type of thing. A little tittilation.
> 
> Extra bonus if you can see a good cranston.
> 
> @MuChApArAdOx - I am your only offical stalker, the rest are just wannabes. ;-) Are you feeling hungry?


You know better than to ask me if i'm hungry , i'm always hungry ; D and grumpy when hungry ;p


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> You know better than to ask me if i'm hungry , i'm always hungry ; D and grumpy when hungry ;p


I think that I can feed you up, and get rid of the grumpy at the same time. ;-) *stalks*


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Moon_Child said:


> cynthiareza said:
> 
> 
> > What about a combination of a thong and boyshorts....what do they call that? Its hot
> ...


I had actually envisioned something like this, but I wasn't sure what they were called. I'm afraid my knowledge of the names for the multifarious women's underwear is lacking. Me gusta. But yeah, my own answer to the question would have to be boy shorts.




cynthiareza said:


> View attachment 34222


I had a friend who said she only wore thongs, but thinking about it (I realize I'm probably too analytical at times) I wasn't sure how comfortable it would actually be to wear with a string up your buttcrack.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

It seems that boy shorts are the winner!!!! woot for being sexy --and-- comfortable. ;P


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Eerie said:


> It seems that boy shorts are the winner!!!! woot for being sexy --and-- comfortable. ;P


Sexy and comfortable for the woman to wear is a winner. :happy:


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't get thongs. They don't really serve the purpose of underwear, and they look like they chaff everywhere you don't want chaffing.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> I don't get thongs. They don't really serve the purpose of underwear, and they look like they chaff everywhere you don't want chaffing.


Who gives a shit? They look sexy.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Who gives a shit? They look sexy.


Yeah, no I am going to have to go with boxer-like underwear. Straight up boxers, boy shorts, hip huggers, etc.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Yeah, no I am going to have to go with boxer-like underwear. Straight up boxers, boy shorts, hip huggers, etc.


I once slept with a woman that wore eatible underwear. It was delicious and nutritious.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Both are okay.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Hotpants, they look so inviting that I just wanna get my hands there and touch!


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Inguz said:


> Hotpants, they look so inviting that I just wanna get my hands there and touch!


I really wish that I could still be turned on by hot pants, but this episode of "Mission Hill" butchered it for me....


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> I don't get thongs. They don't really serve the purpose of underwear, and they look like they chaff everywhere you don't want chaffing.


In my experience they do >_<


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Eerie said:


> In my experience they do >_<


Fie that!

char ten = 10;


----------



## Nomen Nescio (Feb 13, 2012)

It largely depends on whether or not it's my boxer shorts.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Shorts for sure. I really can't get into thongs all that much. If you are going to show that much, just take it all off.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

Now that I know what cheekies are, that gets my vote over boy-shorts and thongs. I've heard thongs can be unhygienic, I doubt they can be comfortable, they're unflattering on many rears.... Most of all, there's something degrading about a woman wearing the item.

This kind of objectifying thread is degrading, too, but at least I'm learning something. _When is someone going to do a male version?_


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

I like both leaning more towards the tight shorts


----------



## Mountainshepherd (Feb 23, 2012)

Neither is sexier to me, it is all about the moment and what fits it. A thong can be sexy but it can also be trashy. Boxers are comfort clothing but there is something about being enticed by a beautiful woman who can be sexy in boxer shorts and a tank top.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

wisdom said:


> Now that I know what cheekies are, that gets my vote over boy-shorts and thongs. I've heard thongs can be unhygienic, I doubt they can be comfortable, they're unflattering on many rears.... Most of all, there's something degrading about a woman wearing the item.
> 
> This kind of objectifying thread is degrading, too, but at least I'm learning something. _When is someone going to do a male version?_


I essentially made a male version of this thread a few months ago and would invite someone doing the same again. It's not degrading in the slightest and neither is this.


----------

